# writingwriter89 sig upload



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 6, 2008)

my new sig


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking very good to me. Nice !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice and simple...!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 16, 2008)

nice


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2008)

clean!


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 27, 2008)

very nice simple is the way to go


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 27, 2008)

Pretty cool TWW89


----------

